# New to the forum



## Tdowns97 (Jul 8, 2017)

New guy what's up everybody?

stats 5'9" 215 around 15% bf
lifting over 10 years

upcoming cycle test e, mast e, and mk 677.

i hear good and bad on the mk677 what are your opinions?


----------



## brazey (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome to imf.  I recognize you from professional muscle.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jul 10, 2017)

welcome, you have come to the right place for information, post in another forum about MK677 and I know you will get a faster response and some great advise and help.


----------



## Anonim (Jul 11, 2017)

jackyjaggs said:


> welcome, you have come to the right place for information, post in another forum about MK677 and I know you will get a faster response and some great advise and help.


I dont know all these new mk cardarine etc,im either getting too old but i stick to the aas proven by time..

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Golliver77 (Jul 17, 2017)

I am also a newbie here. Welcome!


----------



## meanstreek (Jul 29, 2017)

... welcome


----------

